# Fehlersichere Beckhoff-klemmen an Siemens-F-CPU geht das?



## holgero (18 Januar 2015)

Nur mal so eine allgemeine Frage. 
Oder besser gesagt gleich 4 Fragen.

 Kann man kann Fehlersichere Beckhoff-K-Bus-Klemmen mit dem passenden Buskoppler über Profibus an einer Siemens-F-CPU betreiben?
Kann man kann Fehlersichere Beckhoff-K-Bus-Klemmen mit dem passenden Buskoppler über Profinet an einer Siemens-F-CPU betreiben?
Kann man kann Fehlersichere Beckhoff-EthercatK-Klemmen mit dem passenden Buskoppler über Profibus an einer Siemens-F-CPU betreiben?
Kann man kann Fehlersichere Beckhoff-EthercatK-Klemmen mit dem passenden Buskoppler über Profinet an einer Siemens-F-CPU betreiben?

Wahrscheinlich geht alles oder nichts. Vielleicht geht es auch, aber es gibt einen guten Grund diese Kombination nicht zu wählen. 
Distributet Safety habe ich gerade nicht zur Hand, um etwas auszuprobieren. Habe auch noch nichts an einem S7-F-Programm gemacht.

Vielen Dank im Voraus
Holgero


----------



## gravieren (18 Januar 2015)

Hi


Nur mal so als Info.

Mit WAGO-Klemmen und einer Siemens-F-CPU sollte es gehen.

Da gibt es auch irgendwo ein exaple von WAGO.

Ich sehe oft Kombinationen von Siemens und WAGO.
Vermutlich, weil diese Klemmen günstiger sind  ?


----------



## hovonlo (19 Januar 2015)

Bei Beckhoff gibt's prinzipiell zwei verschiedene Sorten an fehlersicheren Klemmen:
- TwinSAFE
- PROFIsafe
Nur die letzteren können von Siemens F-CPUs direkt abgesteuert werden - dürfen aber nur über Profibus bzw. Profinet angesteuert werden. Deshalb ist seitens Beckhoff auch TwinSAFE für EtherCAT entstanden.


----------



## holgero (19 Januar 2015)

Also ich sehe das jetzt so:
 -es gibt nur die *EL6930 | TwinSAFE/PROFIsafe-Logic- und -Gateway-Klemme*
-mittels dieser Gateway-Klemme kann man Ethercat-Twinsafeklemmen am Profinet betreiben.

Ich benötige also den teuren Profinet-Buskoppler, die EL6930 und ein paar Unannehmlichkeiten beim Konfigurieren habe ich auch noch (Logische Klemmenanordnung anders als tatsächliche Anordnung u.a.).

Ich glaube das sind mir z.Z. zu viele Nachteile.


----------



## Glasesba (21 Januar 2015)

holgero schrieb:


> Also ich sehe das jetzt so:
> -es gibt nur die *EL6930 | TwinSAFE/PROFIsafe-Logic- und -Gateway-Klemme*
> -mittels dieser Gateway-Klemme kann man Ethercat-Twinsafeklemmen am Profinet betreiben.
> 
> ...



Das siehst du falsch. Die EL6930 brauchst du um TwinSafe Teilnehmer (Klemmen, Umrichter..) unter einem Profisafe Master zu betreiben. Wenn du von Beckhoff die ProfiSafe Klemmen kaufst kannst du sie direkt an einer Profisafe Steuerung betreiben ohne Gateway. Da wären dann die EL1934 und die EL2934. Dazu bräuchtest du dann einen EK9300 oder einen EK3100.


----------



## holgero (22 Januar 2015)

Ich glaube die EL1934 und EL2934 gibts noch gar nicht :???::?:

"voraussichtliche Markteinführung auf Anfrage"

Auf der Beckhoffseite finde ich sie nur mit der Suchen-Funktion. Im Papierkatalog 2015 habe ich sie auch nicht entdeckt.

Ist aber trotzdem gut zu wissen, dass es diese Klemmen gibt / geben wird.


----------



## mac203 (13 Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen!

Ganz allgemein zum Thema Beckhoff Safety:
Wenn man die EL6900 + EL1904/EL2904 einsetzt, so bilden diese Klemmen, wenn sie einmal konfiguriert sind, ein abgeschlossene Einheit. Die TwinSAFE Aplikation läuft autark auf der Sicherheitssteerung EL6900.

Somit kann das gesamte System an jeder beliebigen Fremdsteuerung eingesetzt werden, die den EtherCAT Feldbus triggert. 
Größtest Problem: eine Diagnose ist quasi unmöglich.
Ergo: Absolut nicht zu empfehlen, weshalb Beckhoff die Empfehlung raus gibt, dass das System nicht an fremden Geräten betrieben werden soll/kann.
Rein technisch ist das aber möglich!

Gruß,
mac203


----------



## Freezer86 (3 Januar 2019)

holgero schrieb:


> Ich glaube die EL1934 und EL2934 gibts noch gar nicht :???::?:
> 
> "voraussichtliche Markteinführung auf Anfrage"
> 
> ...




Gibt es etwas Neues? Die Klemmen finden sich nicht auf der Beckhoff Seite.

Funktionieren andere Safety-Klemmen am PN-Buskoppler EK9300 in Verbindung mit einer S7-1500F?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (4 Januar 2019)

Bei Beckhoff selber findet man nichts, hier gibt es komischerweise Informationen dazu:
http://www.santavilte.eu/beckhoff/english/ethercat/el1934.htm

http://www.santavilte.eu/beckhoff/english/ethercat/el2934.htm


----------

